# Oil filters



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Well our little oil burner has been released for four years now and I'm still having to go to the dealership to get the oil filters. The plus side they do sell them to me wholesale.Has anyone stumbled on any in the auto box store. 
The oil is getting a little easier to find.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Rock auto.

Rob


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Robby said:


> Rock auto.
> 
> Rob


First thing I thought RockAuto:

Here you go:
2014 CHEVROLET CRUZE 2.0L L4 DIESEL Turbocharged Oil Filter | RockAuto

I buy my filters for my cars there easy and inexpensive


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been getting mine off Amazon for nearly two years - free two-day shipping for Prime members.

https://www.amazon.com/ACDelco-PF22...id=1484193656&sr=8-1&keywords=acdelco+pf2260g


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

These are internet sites, I'm talking about walking into a auto parts store like Napa, AutoZone etc etc. As of now I get them from my dealership for 9.00 a filter but we still have to order them even there


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I still have one more free change so won't need a filter for awhile, I bought filters from a previous owner and will use those but it seems to me buying a few online from rock auto and just have them in hand would be the easiest of me. They sold so few of gen 1 ctd I understand why local parts stores may not stock the filters.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am still on the box I bought from overseas when I first got the car. I think I bought like 30 oil filters.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The chain and auto part stores, for rapid turn around, generally will only stock components that show a fifteen day turnaround.

There really are not enough Cruze diesels on the road to support that.
The only alternative is to maintain your own inventory.

Rob


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

The chances of walking into a place like auto zone and getting an oil filter off the shelf for a Cruze diesel is pretty much 0. Just order 2, and each time you use one, order one. That way you always have one sitting around.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm getting four at a time from the dealer at 36.00 just figured maybe you would start to see them on the market by now. By chance what filter is in the new Colorado and canyon diesel and the generation 2 diesel cruze


----------



## ironflower (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm like you Gator, the only place I have found were you can walk in & purchase one is at the Chevy dealer


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Even there I have to order them( dealer)


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm sure if you got friendly with a parts guy somewhere they might keep one in stock just for you but at that point why not just order a handful at a time straight to your doorstep like everyone else and save time and money?


----------



## Zenturii (Jan 15, 2017)

Chevrolet only sold about 500 CTD's a month. Total build out of Gen 1 is likely under 20,000 units. There's no point thinking a streetside auto parts store will stock diesel filters. Heck every few months there are probably some CTD's wrecked, the total sales pool of customers will only be dropping further.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Anyone know what filter the new diesel cruze and Colorado, and canyon take? If all three take different filters then I see it as another gm blunder. No reason why first gen Cruze second gen Cruze and the mid size diesel pickups can't take the same filter. 
I have a Harley Davidson that no matter what engine you have one filter fits all.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> Anyone know what filter the new diesel cruze and Colorado, and canyon take? If all three take different filters then I see it as another gm blunder. No reason why first gen Cruze second gen Cruze and the mid size diesel pickups can't take the same filter.
> I have a Harley Davidson that no matter what engine you have one filter fits all.


I think they are different.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Gator said:


> Anyone know what filter the new diesel cruze and Colorado, and canyon take? If all three take different filters then I see it as another gm blunder. No reason why first gen Cruze second gen Cruze and the mid size diesel pickups can't take the same filter.
> I have a Harley Davidson that no matter what engine you have one filter fits all.


I'm sure they're probably different because they're completely different motors. I don't see how this matters at all though. It's not like you will be swapping them out from one vehicle to another.

Really, you can get them off Amazon with free 2 day shipping if you have Amazon prime. If it's this big of a deal to you just order a couple of them and stash them somewhere. You won't be walking into any auto parts store and getting one off the shelf. It just doesn't make any sense for them to stock them.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

It won't be long before most purchases are made this way. Click the mouse and two days later your purchases arrive. It has worked great for my filters & oil.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I find it humorous that this subject was buying filters at a box store and it turns into a mail-order post. 
People I'm glad you love the Amazon deal. I'm not against it. I'm just a person who likes going to the store and walking out with it..
As you read my Post I order 4 at a time at 9.00 a filter so I guess I'll live with that.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

As a side not, it was not very long ago you could walk into Auto zone and they sold AC GM filters.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

There's got to be some stores that have these. I was able to get oil filters for my 1984 Ford Tempo diesel at a local Advanced Auto Parts store.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Diesel the sad reality it's become a mail order world that I struggle with because it's sadly putting the middle class out of work. The more we go automized like soon self driving cars and semis just starts the Domino effect of losing a lot of jobs. 
Soon we will have a government tablet that we order everything from our government automized wharehouse that comes to you with a selfdriveing vehicle or drone. It will be our brown box just arrived. 
No more Walmart, grocery store, or even owning a car at that point. Many will say it's to far off or will never happen. 
Well listen up I work for Fedex and they are almost there with the trucks . Next will be the dock etc etc . 
So this is why I like the store and not mail order. And yes I do at last resort order things on line.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Gator said:


> Diesel the sad reality it's become a mail order world that I struggle with because it's sadly putting the middle class out of work. The more we go automized like soon self driving cars and semis just starts the Domino effect of losing a lot of jobs.
> Soon we will have a government tablet that we order everything from our government automized wharehouse that comes to you with a selfdriveing vehicle or drone. It will be our brown box just arrived.
> No more Walmart, grocery store, or even owning a car at that point. Many will say it's to far off or will never happen.
> Well listen up I work for Fedex and they are almost there with the trucks . Next will be the dock etc etc .
> So this is why I like the store and not mail order. And yes I do at last resort order things on line.


You have a valid point, Sears is on its way to bankruptcy, Macy's is letting 10000 employees go. I don't think you can stop this trend or any of us can. My guess is we will have to retrain ourselves and employees to live in the New World. The online world has changed retail. My neighbors have stuff delivered a few times a week. My preference on oil filters is to buy several at a time and have my own supply shelf.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Gator said:


> Diesel the sad reality it's become a mail order world that I struggle with because it's sadly putting the middle class out of work. The more we go automized like soon self driving cars and semis just starts the Domino effect of losing a lot of jobs.
> Soon we will have a government tablet that we order everything from our government automized wharehouse that comes to you with a selfdriveing vehicle or drone. It will be our brown box just arrived.
> No more Walmart, grocery store, or even owning a car at that point. Many will say it's to far off or will never happen.
> Well listen up I work for Fedex and they are almost there with the trucks . Next will be the dock etc etc .
> So this is why I like the store and not mail order. And yes I do at last resort order things on line.


Been happening for a long time...

In my memory there were still telephone operators who placed your call. No universal direct dialing as today. No more young ladies making middle class wages. 

In my memory every middle manager had a secretary who did the typing. Now every middle manager has a computer and does their own typing. No more mature women making middle class wages. 

In my memory you had to go to the bank to pay your utility bill. Again, women working as tellers to take your money and mark your bill paid and getting middle-class wages. Now it's all done on the telephone or by computer. 

In my memory we had mail delivery to the door twice a day and once on Saturday. The mailmen were often veterans, again making middle class wages. 

In my memory we had garbage collection twice a week. Again by men who were often veterans and earning middle class wages. Now I have garbage collection once every two weeks. 

In my memory we had milk delivery to the door by men who were often veterans making middle class wages. 

So yes, in the near future we will loose more middle class jobs to technology and progress. Taxi and delivery jobs will most certainly be gone by the next decade. Just as typewriter repair men cease to exist today. 

But there will still be plenty of middle class jobs working in things like law enforcement and security; jails, corrections and incarceration; guns, military and munitions; healthcare, long-term care, death and dying.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes tomko those jobs where eleminated and replaced with atomaztion, but I think we are on a faster pace of elemination than we where then. Jobs are not as easy to come by as back then. And a lot of the jobs you just posted are also going away like healthcare, state patrols will not be needed if cars talk to each other and running on GPS as the government wants by 2020. Just where will all these people go. I myself am in my mid 50s. Little to old for something else. 
Not saying it will happen overnight but don't be nieve to it. Most of the jobs eliminated by technology in the past were not career producing jobs anyway.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

The 2.8L uses part pf2262 and the Cruze diesel uses the pf2260. Still unclear on the new "whisper diesel".


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> Diesel the sad reality it's become a mail order world that I struggle with because it's sadly putting the middle class out of work. The more we go automized like soon self driving cars and semis just starts the Domino effect of losing a lot of jobs.
> Soon we will have a government tablet that we order everything from our government automized wharehouse that comes to you with a selfdriveing vehicle or drone. It will be our brown box just arrived.
> No more Walmart, grocery store, or even owning a car at that point. Many will say it's to far off or will never happen.
> Well listen up I work for Fedex and they are almost there with the trucks . Next will be the dock etc etc .
> So this is why I like the store and not mail order. And yes I do at last resort order things on line.


holy cringe

walmart put more middle class out of work than mail order


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> There's got to be some stores that have these. I was able to get oil filters for my 1984 Ford Tempo diesel at a local Advanced Auto Parts store.


was the filter used on something else more popular?


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Gator said:


> I find it humorous that this subject was buying filters at a box store and it turns into a mail-order post.
> People I'm glad you love the Amazon deal. I'm not against it. I'm just a person who likes going to the store and walking out with it..
> As you read my Post I order 4 at a time at 9.00 a filter so I guess I'll live with that.


This didn't turn into a mail order post. None of us work for Amazon. You asked where you can walk in and pick up a diesel Cruze oil filter off the shelf. You were told that that probably won't happen, and we gave you some alternatives where you can order them for a good price. If you refuse to order them then fine, but don't get your jimmies all rustled because you asked a question on a forum and you didn't like some of the answers you were given. I also like walking in somewhere and picking something up vs ordering. But unfortunately that probably isn't going to happen with this oil filter. 

Also remember, that people can come on here and read these threads and they may be interested in hearing where filters can be ordered from and how much they are. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't remember saying it got my jimmies in a bunch as you put it. I also said mail order was fine just not for me so it seems it bothered you more than me. And I didn't point fingers to any individual.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> Diesel the sad reality it's become a mail order world that I struggle with because it's sadly putting the middle class out of work. The more we go automized like soon self driving cars and semis just starts the Domino effect of losing a lot of jobs.
> Soon we will have a government tablet that we order everything from our government automized wharehouse that comes to you with a selfdriveing vehicle or drone. It will be our brown box just arrived.
> No more Walmart, grocery store, or even owning a car at that point. Many will say it's to far off or will never happen.
> Well listen up I work for Fedex and they are almost there with the trucks . Next will be the dock etc etc .
> So this is why I like the store and not mail order. And yes I do at last resort order things on line.


You have some good points, but I think in at least some cases new jobs spring up in a different area to replace some that were lost, but I think more are lost than created. 

I am probably one of the few that tries to still go to the ma and pa stores before I go the Walmarts, to help support small business (before it goes away).


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Your right on that Diesel , ma and pa shops are shrinking fast.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I still get mine at the dealer, cheaper than Amazon.


----------

